# Certified Construction Manager (CCM)



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

Anybody have experience or exposure to the CCM cert? I see job postings requiring either PE, RA or CCM for a Project Manager type role. It bothers me that they seemingly value a license the same as a certification but I guess you really don't need a license to run a construction project.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 16, 2015)

The certified this and certified that is really getting out of hand isn't it.

Didn't answer your questions though, did I?


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

John QPE said:


> The certified this and certified that is really getting out of hand isn't it.
> 
> Didn't answer your questions though, did I?


I agree. It's such an unknown cert yet I have been seeing it as a job requirement more and more.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't disagree. The fact is no one would get a cert if they didn't feel like they need to get someone to validate the skills they already posses. If people felt their skills would get recognized otherwise, they wouldn't be interested. HR/Management within big companies really drive the demand. These days, every job description and experience level needs to fit into a bullet-ed list. HR departments want to spend seconds (if that) looking at a resume. Unless they can mash up bullets on a resume with bullets on a job description in a couple quick glances, resumes end up in the "tall pile." Certs provide HR a solution to the problem, require a cert, then its easy to look for the cert rather than the experience.

When I was looking at jobs a while back I hated seeing: Requires "PE, PMP, MBA, CPA, or other similar certification" in the job description.

When it comes to review time it also gives you something to put down as a measurable goal. For example saying I plan to learn more about automation/control systems is considered to vague. Saying I'm going to take a class and obtain ISA's Certified Automation Professional cert is looked on as having a goal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

For the sake of management, a PE isn't really worth much unless it's a technical manager position.  This is why they seemingly value a PE, PMP, or a CCM the same.


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

Interesting take on the HR aspect. I think this is also driven by Owner/Client requirements. I believe some clients (like State DOT) require the Contractor's PM to be a P.E. while some Owners want to have a PM who has a CCM. This flows down to the job listings.

In reality, the P.E. only has value if you are signing/sealing documents or manage design engineers. Otherwise, it is a burden for employers to pay the license renewal fees. At least the PMP and CCM show you have experience managing projects and know proper processes for project management.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP said:


> Interesting take on the HR aspect. I think this is also driven by Owner/Client requirements. I believe some clients (like State DOT) require the Contractor's PM to be a P.E. while some Owners want to have a PM who has a CCM. This flows down to the job listings.
> 
> In reality, the P.E. only has value if you are signing/sealing documents or manage design engineers. Otherwise, it is a burden for employers to pay the license renewal fees. At least the PMP and CCM show you have experience managing projects and know proper processes for project management.


The burden to maintain PDHs and fees for a PE license are nothing compared to the PMP. Shit, it takes a project manager to track everything required for the PMP.

For example, just to take the PMP, I had to spend twice the money and only got half the test for it (only 4 hours). 

The DOT or DoD thing requiring PMPs is the same problem. Rather than look at a person's resume to determine if they fit as a project manager they have elected to use a third party to verify engineering experience. To some extent the institutional problems for governments are even worse than HR because they have to objectively make clear why someone isn't qualified. Requiring a specific certification is an easy way to determine who is qualified and who is not. (Though arguably not the most effective)


----------



## John QPE (Dec 21, 2015)

NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP said:


> I agree. It's such an unknown cert yet I have been seeing it as a job requirement more and more.




I saw this as someone's status on LinkedIn and LOL'd:

""I love the end of the year because it's the best time to reflect on how closely I achieved my goals. One for 2016: Take (and crush) the *Certified Meeting Professional exam*!""

What could this "exam" possibly entail? How to make a guest list? How to pick a time? How to send an Outlook invite??


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 21, 2015)

John QPE said:


> I saw this as someone's status on LinkedIn and LOL'd:
> 
> ""I love the end of the year because it's the best time to reflect on how closely I achieved my goals. One for 2016: Take (and crush) the *Certified Meeting Professional exam*!""
> 
> What could this "exam" possibly entail? How to make a guest list? How to pick a time? How to send an Outlook invite??


The art of not paying attention?


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

Seems a ligit certification to have. I waste more time in meetings than anywhere else.  I could send a certified meeting professional in my place.   Brilliant!


----------



## John QPE (Dec 22, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Seems a ligit certification to have. I waste more time in meetings than anywhere else.  I could send a certified meeting professional in my place.   Brilliant!


LOL !!!

:tv:


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 22, 2015)

John QPE said:


> I saw this as someone's status on LinkedIn and LOL'd:
> 
> ""I love the end of the year because it's the best time to reflect on how closely I achieved my goals. One for 2016: Take (and crush) the *Certified Meeting Professional exam*!""
> 
> What could this "exam" possibly entail? How to make a guest list? How to pick a time? How to send an Outlook invite??


I thought this was a joke, but apparently it's a thing. http://www.conventionindustry.org/CMP/AboutCMP.aspx

The Convention Industry Council (CIC) launched the Certified Meeting Professional (CMP) program in 1985 to


enhance the knowledge and performance of meeting professionals,

promote the status and credibility of the meeting profession, and

advance uniform standards of practice.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 22, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I thought this was a joke, but apparently it's a thing. http://www.conventionindustry.org/CMP/AboutCMP.aspx
> 
> The Convention Industry Council (CIC) launched the Certified Meeting Professional (CMP) program in 1985 to
> 
> ...


Did you really think I would fabricate such an important topic?

This is serious business, son.

Sincerely,

John QPE, CMP


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 23, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Did you really think I would fabricate such an important topic?
> 
> This is serious business, son.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why I ever doubted you.


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 6, 2017)

I took and passed the Certified Construction Manager Exam earlier today.

Eligibility: To be eligible to take the exam you must have 4 years of “Responsible in Charge” Experience; which translates to supervision, decision-making authority, and delivery of CM services (there is a matrix that you have to fill out during the application process to verify this experience).  *In addition* to this experience you must have:

1.     4 year construction related degree or

2.     2 year degree with 4 years additional construction experience or

3.     8 years construction experience

Application:  Process was pretty straight forward. 

1.     Entered your name, address, current employer, etc. on the online application.

2.     Uploaded your resume

3.     Uploaded your transcript

4.     Completed a “Responsible in Charge Matrix” with two references to vouch for this experience.

5.  Paid Fee

(Note:  The two references are emailed for their verification of your experience, so the request will most likely get lost in their spam folder.  There is an option for the references to send back their verification via USPS.  I mailed my two references the form with a stamped pre-addressed envelope so all they had to do was execute the form and drop it back in the mail).

*Application Cost: $425/$325 CMAA members*
 

Note: you may have to email/call CMCI "_Construction Management Certification Institute_" /CMAA "_Construction Management Association of America_" .  After not hearing back from them for some time, I contacted CMCI and asked about my references and application.  They said had received my reference verifications and they will further process my application.  I got an email later that day saying I was approved to sit for the exam and they scheduled my exam time, which I scheduled for two weeks later.

*Exam Cost: $275*

Exam preparation:  They give three options if you want to prepare for the exam through CMAA:

Option 1:  Attend a three day on site Training course *($1,225/$1,025 CMAA members)* – This includes the published “Study Kit”

Option 2:  On Demand Video - 18 hours: *($1,099/$699 CMAA members)*

Option 3:  Study Kit *($550/$275 CMAA members)*

I chose the study kit, which are the CMAA publications on Project Management, Time Management, Cost Management, etc.  I spent about two weeks reading these study kit publications.  I also bought a sample test from Amazon for $30.00 just to get some exam type questions.

Exam: The exam is 200 questions with only 175 questions being graded.   Passing score is around 65% or 114 questions answered correctly.  You have 5 hours to take the test.

I spent about 2 ½ hours taking the test and another hour reading through the questions again.  My score was 77.7% or 136 questions answered correctly.

Note:  As soon as you submit the test you get your results back.  They give you your exact breakdown by category (Project Management, Cost Management, Time Management, Contract Administration, Quality, Safety, Professional Practice) but you cannot write it down and they don’t give you a print out at the testing center.  You get an email, but they only give you your passing score.  Note:  CMAA states the passing rate is around 83%.

You need to re-certify by obtaining 25 points during a 3-year cycle, but PE PDH’s count, so no additional Continuing Educations is required as long as you keep your PE license current.  *Note: It costs $200 to re-certify every three years.*

Overall I spent $1,280 (paid for by my company), 2 weeks studying (basically reading publications), and 4.5 hours for the test (left my office at 9:30 am and was back by 2:00 pm).


----------



## EmilyT (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,

I am taking the CCM test tomorrow and I have a couple questions for you.  Do you know the link to the practice test you did and was it online?  All of the ones I am finding are books that can be delivered to the house, which won't help me too much unless I fail and have to retake the test.  Also, are the questions broken out by category (ie Project management, time management, etc) or are they all mixed together? Also, do they ask the questions like "pick 3 out of the 6 answers" or is it mainly multiple choice with just one answer?

Thanks,

Emily


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 30, 2017)

Emily,

1.  The sample test was a paper test, and it was not that great.  I would not sweat it if you don't have a sample test.

2.  From what I can remember the questions are grouped together, but may be spread out.  For instance, scheduling questions may be arranged as question no. 25 to 35 then 55 to 65. 

3.  The questions are all multiple choice questions with one answer. None of them were "pick 3 of the 6 most correct responses.

Good luck.  The exam is not overly difficult, but you do have to know the material.  Post back if you have anymore questions and how you did on the exam.


----------



## lotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Rugger,

When you say you spent 2 weeks studying the publications, did you study only the two primary publications


_CMAA's "CM Standards of Practice"_

_CII's Best Practice's Guide "Improving Project Performance IR 166-3"_

Or did you study everything in the study kit?

_The following materials are included in the study kit:_​

_CMAA Capstone Course: An Introduction to the CM Profession_

_CM Standards of Practice_

_CMAA Contract Administration Guidelines_

_CMAA Cost Management Procedures_

_CMAA Quality Management Guidelines_

_CMAA Sustainability Guidelines_

_CMAA Time Management Guidelines_

_Sample of A-Series Contracts ~ A-1: Standard form of agreement between owner &amp; CM_

_Sample of CM-at-Risk Contracts ~ CMAR-1: Standard form of agreement between owner &amp; CM_

_CII's Best Practices (IR166-3)_

If you studied the entire study kit was it necessary or would the two primary publications have been enough?


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 31, 2017)

lotty said:


> Rugger,
> 
> When you say you spent 2 weeks studying the publications, did you study only the two primary publications
> 
> ...


I read the entire study kit, but the _CM Standards of Practice _pretty much covered all of the other CMAA references, with the individual references possibly going into slightly more detail.  The _CII's Best Practices Guide: Improving Project Performance _covers  different material, so you will need that publication.

If you know those two publications inside and out you should be able to pass the test.   With a passing score of 65% and a passing rate of 83%, the exam is not overtly difficult if you prepare for it and have a general construction management knowledge base. 

In the 2 weeks I spent studying, I averaged reading one publication a day around the Christmas Holiday for two weeks.  Our office was open, but only a handful of people were there and it was easy find a corner and read the publications.


----------



## Kenco (Sep 12, 2017)

All,

I been approved to take the exam but have yet to purchase the books. I was wondering if there are other options for purchasing books instead of paying the outrageous price for a set of books that will probably be used only once? 

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## ruggercsc (Sep 12, 2017)

I am in charge of our resource library (code books, reference books, etc.) so i just charge the books to my company Credit Card and stick them in our library.  Maybe you could talk your supervisor into adding them to your resource library.  Another option is if you, a co-worker, or your company is a member of CMAA you can get the books at 1/2 the cost.


----------



## Kenco (Sep 12, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> I am in charge of our resource library (code books, reference books, etc.) so i just charge the books to my company Credit Card and stick them in our library.  Maybe you could talk your supervisor into adding them to your resource library.  Another option is if you, a co-worker, or your company is a member of CMAA you can get the books at 1/2 the cost.


Thanks, Ruggercsc.  Any advice for additional material to study, other than the CMAA study kit?


----------



## ruggercsc (Sep 12, 2017)

Kenco said:


> Thanks, Ruggercsc.  Any advice for additional material to study, other than the CMAA study kit?


As mentioned above, you can probably get by with just the Standards of Practice and CII Best Practices Guide.  Just read and know in detail these two references and you should be prepared.  The other references just go into a little more detail of the subject matter.  With a passing score of 65% and a passing rate of 83%, the exam is not overtly difficult if you prepare for it and have a general construction management knowledge base. 

I purchased a sample test (Examreview.net) from amazon for about $30.00 and it was okay.  It was the only sample test questions I could find (CMAA did not have a practice test available when I took the test in January).


----------



## lotty (Sep 21, 2017)

Kenco said:


> All,
> 
> I been approved to take the exam but have yet to purchase the books. I was wondering if there are other options for purchasing books instead of paying the outrageous price for a set of books that will probably be used only once?
> 
> ...


Ken,

You can search around and actually find them for free to download.  Use at your own risk I suppose. 

https://www.gilbaneco.com/university/CMAA/CMAA Standards of Practice.pdf

[SIZE=11pt]http://cmaanet.org/files/publications/PubsDload/CII Publication IR166-3 Best Practices Guide.pdf   [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Google "[/SIZE]gilbaneco cmaa"


----------



## Kenco (Sep 22, 2017)

lotty said:


> Ken,
> 
> You can search around and actually find them for free to download.  Use at your own risk I suppose.
> 
> ...




Lotty,

Thanks for the help. 

Have you taken the CCM exam? If so, how did you do?

Ken


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 4, 2017)

My application was accepted to sit for the CCM exam. My company has a platinum corporate membership so we have access to the SOP videos, slides, and practice exams. Check to see if your company has a corporate membership.  I'm watching the videos now and taking notes. I plan to read through the CMAA Capstone Practice and Procedures document. Hopefully between that, experience, and the videos, I should be more than prepared.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 28, 2017)

I just got home from taking the CCM exam and passed. 

If I can pass it, anyone with practical experience as a CM can pass. I read the CM SOPs, CII IR166-3 Best Practices Guide, and watched/listened to the on-demand videos. My company is a mega member so every employee gets a free membership and free access to the CM On-Demand videos and practice tests. I did all of that at a concentrated effort over a course of 2 weeks. 

They give you almost 4.5 hours to complete the exam. I completed the first pass in about 2.5 hours. I spent another hour going through flagged questions.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 11, 2017)

civilrobot said:


> I just got home from taking the CCM exam and passed.
> 
> If I can pass it, anyone with practical experience as a CM can pass. I read the CM SOPs, CII IR166-3 Best Practices Guide, and watched/listened to the on-demand videos. My company is a mega member so every employee gets a free membership and free access to the CM On-Demand videos and practice tests. I did all of that at a concentrated effort over a course of 2 weeks.
> 
> They give you almost 4.5 hours to complete the exam. I completed the first pass in about 2.5 hours. I spent another hour going through flagged questions.


Congrats on passing.  Same experience here on test time (I spent about as much time driving to and from the test site as I did on the exam)  If you have not set up your accopunt to keep track of your CEU's, PDH's, PDU's (whatever they are called), here is a link  https://recerttrack.com/logsys/register.php

I think you just need your CCM Number to set up your account under the code (it took me a couple of emails for the account to get activated).

Congrats again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 12, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> Congrats on passing.  Same experience here on test time (I spent about as much time driving to and from the test site as I did on the exam)  If you have not set up your accopunt to keep track of your CEU's, PDH's, PDU's (whatever they are called), here is a link  https://recerttrack.com/logsys/register.php
> 
> I think you just need your CCM Number to set up your account under the code (it took me a couple of emails for the account to get activated).
> 
> Congrats again.


Thank you! I've sent email #1 to get the recerttrack account activated lol. Glad I'm not the only one.  Thankfully, my preparation for the CCM really helped me fulfill a good amount of the 60 PDUs required for my PMP. Hopefully, preparing for the PE will help me fulfill the CCM PDHs and complete my PDUs for the PMP before the end of 2018.


----------



## civilahmad (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi CMs

I am applying to CCM exam, any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 24, 2019)

civilahmad said:


> Hi CMs
> 
> I am applying to CCM exam, any advice?
> 
> ...


It is pretty straight forward if you put in some time studying for it.  If you study and know the _Standards of Practice_ and the _Best Practices Guide_ you should be able to pass.  From what I can remember, the questions were not attempting to trick you or make it overtly difficult, just that you know the material. 

Again, put some time into studying the Standards of Practice and Best Practices, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Potential CCM (Mar 9, 2020)

Any one planning to take CMCI CCM exam or can share any tips?


----------



## Hnoj (May 20, 2020)

What is the acceptable straight-time labor charge on a T&amp;M billing, given the following information?

Given Base laborer base rate = $27.00/hr

Union fringes = $11.00/hr

Contract allowed burden = 15%

Workman's comp = 10%

FUI = 4%

Contract allowed markup on labor = 20%

A) $59.41

B) $52.44

C) $45.60

D) $58.82

Anyone can solve this. Thanks.


----------



## bhmyers (Aug 4, 2021)

Potential CCM said:


> Any one planning to take CMCI CCM exam or can share any tips?


I was just approved to sit the exam Aug 2, 2021, I'm studying now, there's limited study material out there.


----------



## bhmyers (Aug 4, 2021)

Potential CCM said:


> Any one planning to take CMCI CCM exam or can share any tips?


I was just approved to sit the exam Aug 2, 2021, I'm studying now, there's limited study material out there.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 17, 2021)

bhmyers said:


> I was just approved to sit the exam Aug 2, 2021, I'm studying now, there's limited study material out there.


All you really need are the review courses and modules provided by CMAA. Good luck!


----------



## sambhav2809 (Nov 27, 2021)

bhmyers said:


> I was just approved to sit the exam Aug 2, 2021, I'm studying now, there's limited study material out there.


Hey, did you take the test yet? If yes how was it?


----------



## sambhav2809 (Nov 27, 2021)

bhmyers said:


> I was just approved to sit the exam Aug 2, 2021, I'm studying now, there's limited study material out there.


Hey, did you take the test yet? If yes how was it?


----------



## Aymagdy (Jan 10, 2022)

Hnoj said:


> What is the acceptable straight-time labor charge on a T&amp;M billing, given the following information?
> 
> Given Base laborer base rate = $27.00/hr
> 
> ...


Greetings,
Did you purchase the CMAA practice exam ?
And if you attend the real exam, how it was compared to the practice exam?
Thanks


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 12, 2022)

Aymagdy said:


> Greetings,
> Did you purchase the CMAA practice exam ?
> And if you attend the real exam, how it was compared to the practice exam?
> Thanks


The practice exam is similar to the real exam. I used the course offered by CMAA to prepare. Good luck!


----------

